# IronMag Research - HPLC Tested Research Chems



## heavyiron (Jul 7, 2014)

*IronMag Research Chems* provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. 

IMR will not sell any product until we review the testing reports on every single batch. 

These are the finest of research chemicals.

IMR will have a limited line of products in the beginning but will expand as demand dictates when genuine chemicals can be sourced.

Beta products will be 60ml bottles of the following research chemicals




*Clenbuterol HCL*
*Liothyronine Sodium (T3)*
*Liquid Anastrozol*
*Liquid Clomiphene Citrate*
*Liquid Tamoxifen Citrate*
*Pramipexole HCL*
*Tadalafil Citrate*
*Exemestane*
* Letrozole*

*Measuring Tool*

You can expect high quality research chemicals with excellent customer service from IronMag Research Chems.


----------



## jadean (Jul 7, 2014)

This is awesome heavy, when will the cialis be available?


----------



## independent (Jul 7, 2014)

I can verify that the tada is gtg.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2014)

*IronMag Research Now Open!*​


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 22, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *IronMag Research Now Open!*​


Sweeeet


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

I can also verify the tadal is gtg..lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2014)

My two favorite IMR research chems are Cialis and Aromasin.

VERY potent and pure!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 14, 2014)

Just wanted to update everyone. IronMag Research has been getting TONS of positive feed back. Over the last 2 months we have seen hundreds of highly satisfied customers. It has been an absolute pleasure working with all our customers and vendors. 

If you want the VERY best in Research Chems I strongly recommend IronMag Research.

*IronMag Research*


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2014)

*IronMag Research Chems provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. These products are clean and pure!

Now featuring 60ml bottles of Letrozole!








IMR does not sell any product until we review the testing reports on EVERY single batch. No hit or miss research. Highest purity EVERY time!

These are the absolute finest of research chemicals period!

Products are all in large 60ml bottles with dropper!*


----------



## ParadiseCup (Oct 21, 2014)

great products !!


----------



## bronxsystem (Feb 3, 2015)

im trying to place order but I keep getting errors while processing. Something about billing address not same as card holder


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Heavy,i currently run your products and love them,but I don't see any listing for Cialis,unless it is one of these two,Sildenafil citrate,or Tadalafil citrate,also are you guys planning on having MK-677?


----------

